# XCount - Android Archery Application



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

I got it and it seems to work well. I will officially score tonight at league.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Couldn't seem to download it. Got to the screen to pay and it wouldnt let me buy it. Seems like a cool program though


----------



## tchiex (May 27, 2008)

sharkred7 said:


> Couldn't seem to download it. Got to the screen to pay and it wouldnt let me buy it. Seems like a cool program though


I have gotten a few emails like this, but it always comes down to an Android Market problem. The program comes from Google Hosted servers, try again later and it will probably allow you. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## jsmbly (Jun 29, 2006)

Sound cool.The power of the Droid lol


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

how much is this


----------



## tchiex (May 27, 2008)

You can find out the pricing here: http://market.android.com/details?id=com.tdarchery.xcount&feature=search_result or just search for XCount in the Android Market on your phone/device.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Very cool app, I'm a fan :thumbs_up

I really like the email/SMS feature.

Recorded a 300/45 with it this evening.


----------



## tchiex (May 27, 2008)

Yea I think I should embed the Date or Round name on top of the screen capture so its easier to keep track of the screen shots. Good shooting.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

any luck on the 3d app ?


----------



## spinsheet (Oct 30, 2011)

Just bought this app and it seems real nice, hopefully I will get to use it tomorrow. Just what I was looking for.


----------

